# THE AMP IS HERE! (AMP porn inside)



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow,

I have edited my own post to remove inaccurcies I later discovered. My apologies to all.

I took pictures too. I just want to thank all my fellow audio enthusiasts and proud mentors. I worked hard for this and it's about time I stepped away from the no-name brand speaker amp and got something better. My overtime labor will go to a good cause now. I am very happy to present, my brand new Planet Audio BIG BANG Class A/B (*NOT! Class-D!*) full-range 4-channel Amplifier!

The box.









I love presents to myself!:blush:









Opening the next box....









A manual? Who needs that?









Cue the God/Angel music..









I smell new electronics. Big inhale! AHHH









Now the angles....









The knobs...









The electrical connections...









Prettay....









That's right. My babay was born bad. I got the birthsheet to prove it...









Okay. That's my new amp. Connections to the car start on Saturday. Tuning as well. I believe this is an excellent compliment to my classic sub amp, the Cadence A7HC.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG you're going to blow your speakers with all that power.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> A manual? Who needs that?


You! 

Well, considering that you'll probably just ignore all the info in it... maybe not.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I LOL'd...it's funny cuz it's true



Lothar34 said:


> OMG you're going to blow your speakers with all that power.





bikinpunk said:


> You!
> 
> Well, considering that you'll probably just ignore all the info in it... maybe not.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Regardless, go install that amp NOW and post a review


----------



## redtail1669 (Oct 18, 2008)

nice....

still workin' on my grocery list...

my day will come...

Enjoy!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Regardless, go install that amp NOW and post a review


Patience. I'm not the fastest duck in the pond when doing install work. I also have the project of taking the baffles off the 6x9s in the rear deck. I want to really tweak and play around and I'll probably spend the whole day on it just to enjoy myself.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

if you don't mind me asking, what'd you pay for it, and from where?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

norcalsfinest said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what'd you pay for it, and from where?


I posted that info in this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48931


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lothar34 said:


> OMG you're going to blow your speakers with all that power.





bikinpunk said:


> You!
> 
> Well, considering that you'll probably just ignore all the info in it... maybe not.





fredridge said:


> I LOL'd...it's funny cuz it's true


Why do I feel like Ralphy on "A Christmas Story"??? Any minute now I'm gonna hear "You'll shoot your eye out, you'll shoot your eye out".


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

One more bump to give the onlookers another view.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice amp to bad you will probably fry it without the manual.

You might want to start here. 

http://www.bcae1.com/


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Nice amp to bad you will probably fry it without the manual.
> 
> You might want to start here.
> 
> http://www.bcae1.com/


I've installed my own amps before. If anything I've been overplanning this install. I've waited months and months for this amp. I'm ready.


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice!!!

so, this is a 175wrms x's 4 amp?

ZED MADE in USA AMP???

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

what are the physical dimensions of the amp? trying to see if I can fit one in my car maybe.....


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

RYNOMOTO said:


> very nice!!!
> 
> so, this is a 175wrms x's 4 amp?
> 
> ...


Manual says 140 x 4 wrms.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It ain't porn unless it's nekkid, pop the back off!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

CGG318 said:


> Manual says 140 x 4 wrms.



I've already looked at the manual online before buying. It's wrong. The amp is rated at 175 x 4. The birthsheet shows the correct power output.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

RYNOMOTO said:


> very nice!!!
> 
> so, this is a 175wrms x's 4 amp?
> 
> ...


The amp shows that it's made in the USA. I've been told by a good source that it's likely not a ZED amp. However the internals of this amp's slightly weaker brother, the BB150.4 looks beefy and should make it's power:


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

hopefully it will solve all your midbass issues.

mo powa=mo midbass.


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> I've already looked at the manual online before buying. It's wrong. The amp is rated at 175 x 4. The birthsheet shows the correct power output.


I'm not trying to rain on your parade. It looks like a nice amp, and one I'd be interested in myself. The difference between 140 and 175 is probably negligible anyway. The birth sheet doesn't state RMS, and the manual states 4x350 MAX. Seems to make sense to me.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

RYNOMOTO said:


> what are the physical dimensions of the amp? trying to see if I can fit one in my car maybe.....


6.5"W X 2"H X 16.62"L 

Although it seems more like 15"L and 7" wide. It's a small footprint. A lot of power in a thin amp because it's class-D. Normally in an amp doing 175 x 4 the heatsink is bigger but like most class-D designs it doesn't need a huge heatsink.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

CGG318 said:


> I'm not trying to rain on your parade. It looks like a nice amp, and one I'd be interested in myself. The difference between 140 and 175 is probably negligible anyway. The birth sheet doesn't state RMS, and the manual states 4x350 MAX. Seems to make sense to me.


Here is the press release of the amp:









It shows 175x4 @ 4-ohms. The model number on the amp indicates the same. I will find out if this amp can do that when I install it. If the amp isn't capable of 175-watts RMS, then it shouldn't be able to output 26.45 volts, espcially without audible distortion. The only other Class-D full range amps I've seen are ICE technology like in Alpine's PDX and also Pioneer Premier amps. I think Kenwood has a Class-D fullrange with their own design but I don't know anything about that. These amps don't double up power at half the ohms either like good class-A amps do. This is still a strong amp for multi-channel speaker applications. It should even be able to power subs when bridged into 4-ohms at a 350-watt RMS x2 with 700-watts max. Again, that matches the birthsheet's 700-watts bridged output (assuming it's showing max watts). Overall, still a good amp. I got it on clearance, normally it's more pricey. Full range class-D amps are not cheap but at 175x4 RMS for $230, that's really good. More output than Pioneer's or Kenwood's Class-D full range amps for about the same price (although I did get it on clearance).


----------



## Fur Burger (Dec 17, 2007)

RYNOMOTO said:


> very nice!!!
> 
> so, this is a 175wrms x's 4 amp?
> 
> ...


You are thinking of the old Planet Audio from years ago which were Zed engineered and built in the US. The current Planet Audio is a subsidiary of AVA Enterprises dba Boss Audio which is run by Soheil Rabbani. Rabbani also owns Soundstorm. Planet Audio sources their amps from Korea. They bench a little under spec.


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> It shows 175x4 @ 4-ohms. The model number on the amp indicates the same. I will find out if this amp can do that when I install it. If the amp isn't capable of 175-watts RMS, then it shouldn't be able to output 26.45 volts, espcially without audible distortion.


I wouldn't go purely by voltage produced. My Opti2x300D will do 70V + bridged, but i don't think it's going to produce 1,200+ watts RMS.



> The only other Class-D full range amps I've seen are ICE technology like in Alpine's PDX and also Pioneer Premier amps. I think Kenwood has a Class-D fullrange with their own design but I don't know anything about that. These amps don't double up power at half the ohms either like good class-A amps do. This is still a strong amp for multi-channel speaker applications. It should even be able to power subs when bridged into 4-ohms at a 350-watt RMS x2 with 700-watts max. Again, that matches the birthsheet's 700-watts bridged output (assuming it's showing max watts). Overall, still a good amp. I got it on clearance, normally it's more pricey. Full range class-D amps are not cheap but at 175x4 RMS for $230, that's really good. More output than Pioneer's or Kenwood's Class-D full range amps for about the same price (although I did get it on clearance).


These amps look eerily similar to the Lanzar Opti Digital amps (full range), which I own two of, and why these have piqued my interest.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

CGG318 said:


> I wouldn't go purely by voltage produced. My Opti2x300D will do 70V + bridged, but i don't think it's going to produce 1,200+ watts RMS.


Oh RLY? So, when I set this amp with my DMM, I could put it at 26.4 volts per channel and it could end up not making 175-watts RMS if the amp isn't capable? Will it at least distort? This will be the first time setting an amp with a DMM.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> It ain't porn unless it's nekkid, pop the back off!


I have a 5-year warranty on the amp. Would opening it risk my warranty?  I figure I would just go by the picture of the BB150.4 amp as a reference, just to be safe.


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Oh RLY? So, when I set this amp with my DMM, I could put it at 26.4 volts per channel and it could end up not making 175-watts RMS if the amp isn't capable? Will it at least distort? This will be the first time setting an amp with a DMM.


It will probably produce well over the rated voltage. It's a matter of how cleanly it does it. If your birth sheet is accurate, it shouldn't be a problem. The point I was making in the statement above is : just because an amp can produce x voltage using a test tone and a DMM, doesn't mean it will do it continuously and cleanly.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

CGG318 said:


> It will probably produce well over the rated voltage. It's a matter of how cleanly it does it. If your birth sheet is accurate, it shouldn't be a problem. The point I was making in the statement above is : just because an amp can produce x voltage using a test tone and a DMM, doesn't mean it will do it continuously and cleanly.


That's what I thought. I'll be scrutinizing the quality when I setup this amp. I also want to use a grain of salt because my speakers are not rated for 175-watts, so I could either hear amp clipping or the speaker exceeding it's capabilities. Although a JBL/Infinity Rep here said the speakers will be fine. So, I will trust him as he is the expert on my speakers.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Although a JBL/Infinity Rep here said the speakers will be fine. So, I will trust him as he is the expert on selling new speakers.


fixed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

the birth sheet says its a class a/b amp, thought it was suposed to be class d


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> the birth sheet says its a class a/b amp, thought it was suposed to be class d


It is class D. The birthsheet next to class-D says 20Hz-250Hz, most likely for subwoofer amps. The only other choice is the A/B line. I figure the tech must have used the only line he had available. I will email Planet Audio on that question and tell you what they say.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Oh RLY? So, when I set this amp with my DMM, I could put it at 26.4 volts per channel and it could end up not making 175-watts RMS if the amp isn't capable? Will it at least distort? This will be the first time setting an amp with a DMM.


Do you know how to set the amp up with a DMM? Is this amp regulated?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> It is class D. The birthsheet next to class-D says 20Hz-250Hz, most likely for subwoofer amps. The only other choice is the A/B line. I figure the tech must have used the only line he had available. I will email Planet Audio on that question and tell you what they say.


I asked because on the birth shhet it states a THD for class a/b and one for class d. The class d says "na" and the spec is there for a/b. Let us know as I am interested why this is.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> Do you know how to set the amp up with a DMM? Is this amp regulated?


Oh Boy, Here we go


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

chad said:


> Oh Boy, Here we go


Just tring to make sure he does it correctly.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> Just tring to make sure he does it correctly.


Just making a funny 

You will see soon enough


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

chad said:


> Just making a funny
> 
> You will see soon enough


I have..


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Oh RLY? So, when I set this amp with my DMM, I could put it at 26.4 volts per channel and it could end up not making 175-watts RMS if the amp isn't capable? Will it at least distort? This will be the first time setting an amp with a DMM.


Just because it puts out 26.4 volts doesn't mean it's particularly safe. If you ran that 26.4 volts to a 1ohm load, you'd burn up your amp.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

JasonPaul said:


> Do you know how to set the amp up with a DMM? Is this amp regulated?


I got some pretty good instructions on how to set it with the DMM in another thread. I think I should be okay.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you sure you know what you are doing? 

I have read your threads.

3 things I have learned.

1. You don't listen
2. You don't listen
3. You don't listen

Wait there is a 4th thing.
4. Violent Bass Air


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Are you sure you know what you are doing?
> 
> I have read your threads.
> 
> ...




I guess I shouldn't tell him to pick up some resistive loads to do it properly..


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lothar34 said:


> Just because it puts out 26.4 volts doesn't mean it's particularly safe. If you ran that 26.4 volts to a 1ohm load, you'd burn up your amp.


I'm going to be connecting 4-ohm speakers. Guys, there is a whole other thread for this discussion. Read that thread and post anything you think needs to be added or argued. I'll address it in a few hours when I'm home.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

JasonPaul said:


> I guess I shouldn't tell him to pick up some resistive loads to do it properly..


I was told in the other thread that I didn't need resistance. To just set the voltage according to what the expected ohm load will be. No one argued that advice. Here, go to this thread, read it, and if you have anything to say then put it there:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48822


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

JasonPaul said:


> I guess I shouldn't tell him to pick up some resistive loads to do it properly..


*You can but you will only get one of the three answers, oops I mean 4 answers below.*


Genxx said:


> 3 things I have learned.
> 
> 1. You don't listen
> 2. You don't listen
> ...


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> I was told in the other thread that I didn't need resistance. To just set the voltage according to what the expected ohm load will be. No one argued that advice. Here, go to this thread, read it, and if you have anything to say then put it there:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48822


Look you don't listen to anyone on here. I cannot believe people are still tyring to help.

Your threads are funny as hell to read and entertaining like none since KennyBania. Have me LMAO.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> The amp shows that it's made in the USA. I've been told by a good source that it's likely not a ZED amp. However the internals of this amp's slightly weaker brother, the BB150.4 looks beefy and should make it's power:


With that layout & hot melt glue....if that's Zed made I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> I'm going to be connecting 4-ohm speakers. Guys, there is a whole other thread for this discussion. Read that thread and post anything you think needs to be added or argued. I'll address it in a few hours when I'm home.


The speakers might be 4ohm, but what about the crossovers? Have you checked those?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Trouble ticket Header: BB175.4B amp class question.

Message: I purchased this recently. One of the main reasons I bought it was for the Class-D rating I found in your press release literature. All websites selling this product don't list the class of the amp. When I looked at the birthsheet, it curiously lists certain specs next to the the A/B section. The amp itself is labeled with the "Digital Amplifier" description, which is commonly used for full range Class-D amps. Can you confirm that this amp is Class-D?

Planet Audio's Reponse:

It is a class a/b amp.


Thank you for choosing Planet Audio products. 

*Albert V - MGR (I want everyone to see that name and remember it.)*

Ticket Details
Ticket ID: JCM-483572
Department: Technical support
Priority: Medium
Status: Closed
-------------------------------------------
I called Planet Audio and reached the very department that wrote the email response to me.

I explained to the gentleman, (who did not identify himself, let's just use the Manager's name "Albert V" as it's his staff and company rep), that I was told this was a Class-A/B amp after having bought it believing it was a Class-D amp based on their company literature. The man said nothing. Silence. He did not even attempt to defend his company or his product. One very important thing about the silence is, *there was no apology*. 

I went on to explain that I used this information to post on an internet bulletin board saying how I bought a Class-D amp and how wonderful it is. I told him how humilated I now feel that this turned out not to be true. 

I paused to give this representative time to explain, defend, apologize and even try to give something positive about the product. Nothing but silence. 

At this point I was becoming so angered that I told him that I bought the amp from an authorized dealer who was so nice that I wouldn't dare return it to his shop. I asked if there is a way to return the amp back to Planet Audio for a full refund. This person then said they don't do exchanges, they don't do refunds. Then silence again.

The lack of customer support, the lack of company morale, the lack of wanting to please the customer and the disrepect of not even apologizing is enough for me to give Planet Audio the worst customer service grade possible. An 'F'. 

To beat that, 'I' was the one trying too salvage this piss poor excuse of a business transaction. I asked him if the amp at least does 175-watts x 4 @ 4-ohms? He actually had to check. Then stated the amp would put out 175-watts x 4 and seemed confident that the amp would do at least 235-watts RMS x4 @ 2-ohms. Way to talk up your product there buddy.... I was the one trying to bring up any possible benefit to having the amp, not him. Unreal!
-------------------------------------------

Okay. Now there is new info later in this thread that leads me to believe the amp is Class-D. So, I'm retracting this part for now. The Planet Audio support staff could just be clueless about their own product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

ya looking at the guts it didnt look like a class d amp, and then the specs on paper stating class a/b


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Are you sure you know what you are doing?
> 
> I have read your threads.
> 
> ...



MAN!!!! You owe me a computer monitor... I SPRAYED COKE ALL OVER THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> ya looking at the guts it didnt look like a class d amp, and then the specs on paper stating class a/b


Good call. I don't know what Class-D amp guts should look like, but this amp has a pretty good looking set of internals. I don't think it will be a bad amp. It's normally pretty expensive. I'm just shocked at the poor literature/errors and the horrible customer service.

I have to say this experience went from joyful to disappointment. I know the amp isn't horrible, heck, it's probably going to be good but I wouldn't have bought it in hindsight. I wanted that hard earned money to count for something a bit better. Bang for buck ratio is important to me. For $230, I should have been able to get something like I thought I was getting. Strong output, great efficiency and something I don't trade out but keep for years. Maybe this amp might still be that.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

What is wrong with class A/B?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Genxx said:


> What is wrong with class A/B?


Nothings wrong with it. I could have got a number of equivalent Class-A/B amps for $50-$60 less. I guess it's also the disappointment of ordering something and it not be what I thought it was.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Nothings wrong with it. I could have got a number of equivalent Class-A/B amps for $50-$60 less. I guess it's also the disappointment of ordering something and it not be what I thought it was.


It wasn't what you thought it was because you don't listen.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

why are there 2 threads about this amp? im just wondering why theres an announcement on where he got it from and when he got it and why are we supposed to care? is this some special amp? from what ive read, recent PA amps arent really all that great. am i missing something?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Class A/B is usually more expensive that class D.

Now if you said I could have gotten a class D for less then I would buy that.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Class A/B is usually more expensive that class D.
> 
> Now if you said I could have gotten a class D for less then I would buy that.


Find me a full range Class-D amp rated higher than 75-watts RMS for less than what I paid. Mono sub amps are one thing, full range, that's different.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> why are there 2 threads about this amp? im just wondering why theres an announcement on where he got it from and when he got it and why are we supposed to care? is this some special amp? from what ive read, recent PA amps arent really all that great. am i missing something?


This aint my first goat ****in...to watch


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> why are there 2 threads about this amp? im just wondering why theres an announcement on where he got it from and when he got it and why are we supposed to care? is this some special amp? from what ive read, recent PA amps arent really all that great. am i missing something?


You know, if you don't like it then ignore it. Nobody asked your opinion nor was it wanted.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

You sure it's not a class D? Their website says it is:
http://www.planetaudiousa.com/main/486


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lothar34 said:


> You sure it's not a class D? Their website says it is:
> http://www.planetaudiousa.com/main/486


I pasted the official response from Planet Audio in the my post apologizing. I called Planet Audio to confirm it. They say it's Class-A/B officially. That is the word from their own support staff.

You are looking at yet another example of how Planet Audio's literature is done so poorly that someone should be fired over it. I even posted a press release earlier in this thread that clearly shows this amp as Class-D. The amp itself is branded with the words "Digital Amplifier" which is a term usually used for Class-D amps.

Either their marketing department doesn't double check their website or advertising literature or their technical support staff don't know their own products. One or the other. But either way Planet Audio is on my bad side right now.


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> why are there 2 threads about this amp? im just wondering why theres an announcement on where he got it from and when he got it and why are we supposed to care? is this some special amp? from what ive read, recent PA amps arent really all that great. am i missing something?


Jesus, can't the guy enjoy his new toy without the attitude?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I still don't understand why it matters to you so much that its a class D or Class A/B or class X.

If it gives you the power you want at the price point you want and you like it then there is nothing wrong.

You might save a few bucks but if you like the amp then really that's all that matters. 

Take a deep breath and relax on this one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Take it back to the shop if you don't want it. Simple as that. 



As for A/B vs. D... typically D is more efficient. I would have imagined that's why he wanted the class D amp. Now seeing that he doesn't really care either way, I'd take it back, jump on e-bay, buy a cheap amp that does the rated power cleanly and be happy.


----------



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

Lothar34 said:


> You sure it's not a class D? Their website says it is:
> http://www.planetaudiousa.com/main/486



That also says it's a Class D monoblock. Specs are for a monoblock too. 

Should have read the manual, that's clearer. I'd sell the PA and get a matching ZRS. No matter what, I wouldn't sandwich foam between the door and door panel to deaden the vibrating door panel.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lothar34 said:


> You sure it's not a class D? Their website says it is:
> http://www.planetaudiousa.com/main/486


You know. I opened up a new ticket just in case those guys have fluff for brains in their support area. Here's the message I just sent them:

_*Hello,

Please click the link:
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa278/tspence73/BB175_4B.jpg

I copied that from the web. It is a publication clearly labeling the BB175.4B as a Class-D amplifier. The amplifier itself is labeled as a "Digital" amplifier which is almost always given to a Class-D amplifier description. Alpine, Pioneer, Kenwood all call their Class-D full range amps "Digital" Amplifiers. Google "Digital Amplifiers" and you'll get hit after hit of Class-D sub amps. Google "Full range Digital Amplifier" and you'll get exclusive hits for Class-D/T/X amps, not Class-A/Bs. See here, a picture of the BB175.4B amp's own label:
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa278/tspence73/lovethatglossylogo.jpg

Are you sure that the BB175.4B is Class-A/B??? There are so many indications that it's Class-D that I can't help but to ask one more time to be 100% sure.*_

Ok. Let's see what they have to say now. Maybe their support staff were wrong? Who knows. At this point, I almost don't care. Nothing is going to ruin my install day on Saturday. I will have my test tone CD and DMM and some beers. I *MIGHT* buy a 4-ohm resistor for the project but the 200-watt resistors are expensive at $30.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Take it back to the shop if you don't want it. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> As for A/B vs. D... typically D is more efficient. I would have imagined that's why he wanted the class D amp. Now seeing that he doesn't really care either way, I'd take it back, jump on e-bay, buy a cheap amp that does the rated power cleanly and be happy.


I really can't take it back. The people that sold it to me shipped it only for me. They initially wouldn't sell me the amp. I was persistent and they finally just let me send a cashier's check to buy it and they shipped it to me. I won't be returning this amp. 

I will be keeping it and making the best of it. It's not a bad amp and it has a long warranty on it. I don't think the people that designed and built the amp are incompetent, just the office and support staff of that company.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Where's the ACTUAL pics of the internals?

Or an amp of the same model number?


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Jimi77 said:


> That also says it's a Class D monoblock. Specs are for a monoblock too.


Yes I saw that. I would have noticed that and it would have triggered a red flag in my brain that the company has poor attention to detail.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> I am very happy to present, my brand new Planet Audio BIG BANG Class A/B (*NOT! Class-D!*) full-range 4-channel Amplifier!......I believe this is an excellent compliment to my classic sub amp, the Cadence A7HC.


Class d amps are used for sub channels (they are more effecient at producing power for that use)... Most class a/b amps are used for your front and rear speakers (FULL RANGE) or active front stage settup -but can also be used to drive sub channels... 

From what you stated... you already have a Cadence amp for your sub... I think your fine... unless i missed something here


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ziggy said:


> Class d amps are used for sub channels


There are full-range class D amps available now (like the Alpine PDX series). This amp is apparently not one of them though.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jimi77 said:


> That also says it's a Class D monoblock. Specs are for a monoblock too.
> 
> *No matter what, I wouldn't sandwich foam between the door and door panel to deaden the vibrating door panel.*


What would you do then with the door panel?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Lothar34 said:


> There are full-range class D amps available now (like the Alpine PDX series). This amp is apparently not one of them though.


Doh...yur right.. I forgot:blush:... But it does say FULL RANGE on the amp itself.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> Where's the ACTUAL pics of the internals?
> 
> Or an amp of the same model number?


I don't have a picture of the exact model from another source. The closest match I have is a shot of the bb150.4, which should be very similar. I'm not really too keen on opening the amp and possibly voiding the warranty. The 5-year warranty is one of the things I have going my way on this amp deal. Without that warranty I might as well have bought a $125 amp.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Opening it up won't void the warranty.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> Opening it up won't void the warranty.


Unless there is a sticker you have to break


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

No sticker on either of mine.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

ca90ss said:


> No sticker on either of mine.


There's your answer right there... he know's whether it's A/B or D.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> I don't have a picture of the exact model from another source. The closest match I have is a shot of the bb150.4, which should be very similar. I'm not really too keen on opening the amp and possibly voiding the warranty. The 5-year warranty is one of the things I have going my way on this amp deal. Without that warranty I might as well have bought a $125 amp.


please try to relax and enjoy your amp, I am sure once you get it installed you 
be happy


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

Could the use of the word "Digital" be some kind of marketing ploy? I remember back in the mid to late eighties, most home audio products would have "Digital Ready" badges all over them, which doesn't really mean anything except that it was designed to take on the dynamic range and clarity of CDs that was new back then.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Cough, cough... Orion... Digital Reference


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Cough, cough... Orion... Digital Reference


Nice!! Now your talking my language.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

As requested:

BB175.4B Amp Gut pics.

First half of the amp:









Second half of the amp:









My observation:
I didn't see the waxy goop that was on the BB150.4. The four smaller rings have fewer/thicker bars bent around them, not a bunch of smaller bars like the BB150.4. On the BB150.4 there are like 4 colored wires stretching across half the amp that aren't on the BB175.4B. Otherwise it's just as I thought, they look quite similar. But the difference might be in details I don't see. I don't know enough else to comment.  What is the verdict?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/

I can find no pics in ampguts of Planet Audio

If you're happy [ that is truly all that matters !! ]


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/
> 
> I can find no pics in ampguts of Planet Audio
> 
> If you're happy [ that is truly all that matters !! ]


I posted the ampguts. Look just above your post. lol. And thanks. The truest test will be when I have it connected and it's playing the music. I'll find out then. I bet it's going to be noticably better than the no-name-brand-cheapy amp I have that runs 60-watts x 4 RMS.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Does that say BB150.4?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

ca90ss said:


> Does that say BB150.4?


Good question. I can open it back up. They could have used the same circuit board. Does that mean anything or does it just mean they used overstock or left over boards?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah,

As I thought, upon review of the parts, it seems they have used interchangable boards that seem to be designed for different versions of their own amps. The mainboard appears to be the same as the BB150.4. Near the RCA inputs section there is a much smaller board the says BB75.4 (not a typo, that is BB75.4 not BB175.4B, but a smaller, much lower power version). So, obviously that doesn't mean the amp is a re-badge. It could very well be the BB175.4B design and do it's rated output. Whether it's class A/B or D, only an expert could say but I can plainly see some obvious differences in the two amps in a handful of places.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Good question. I can open it back up. They could have used the same circuit board. Does that mean anything or does it just mean they used overstock or left over boards?


It's probably exactly the same. They must have figured that if they built in some headroom that they could re-badge it every year and make it a new model. I bet next year there will be a BB190.4 or something like that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm thinking it's a class D, no Emitter resistors, 4 channels of output filtering big time.

That daughter board with the foam is screaming PWM


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tspence73 said:


> As requested:
> 
> BB175.4B Amp Gut pics.
> 
> ?


? do you own a digital camera?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> I'm thinking it's a class D, no Emitter resistors, 4 channels of output filtering big time.
> 
> That daughter board with the foam is screaming PWM


What's a PWM?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> ? do you own a digital camera?


I'm using my average quality cell camera for these shots. Why? You need more resolution?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I was looking for some values, I just saw it was 640X480 and it took 2 pics  

see the 4 sets of chokes and the caps on the ass end of the FET's? That's a dead ringer that it's a 4 channel PWM amp.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PULSE WIDTH MODULATION


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> I was looking for some values, I just saw it was 640X480 and it took 2 pics
> 
> see the 4 sets of chokes and the caps on the ass end of the FET's? That's a dead ringer that it's a 4 channel PWM amp.


The mosfets are behind those metal tabs bent down around them on the sides, right? Hmm. It would be cool to have an amp anatomy course but no one would want to teach me. They would end up killing me.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I saw the pics you posted , most amps are pictured on ampguts [ Planet Audio is not  ]

Chad, he might not have a running knowledge of which you speak of


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thee's LOTS of stuff on the web about amplifier topologies, it's fun reading for a cold night too.

There are just certain things to look for that are giveaways, the chokes and caps on the back end is output filtering, it filters out the HF switching stuff and leaves the audio information from the Pulse Width Modulation in tact, think of it as a simple but robust, very robust, Low Pass Crossover


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

So, what kind of Class-D amp? Does it look like a good one? The specs show low noise and really high damping factor.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I would have no idea till picked it apart and got it on a bench, rock it, if you don't like it sell it, if you like it run it.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay,

So, I guess, I'll retract my apology and edit some things. Since it's Class-D from a decent opinion, I am scratching my head why the company's own support staff don't know these details about the amp? I don't quite know how to edit/handle this thread.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Because the marketing department owns all, It's an educated guess, I'll wait for others but it's looking D to me


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> I would have no idea till picked it apart and got it on a bench, rock it, if you don't like it sell it, if you like it run it.


AB , D G ....

Word Chad !


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, now I can't edit my original post at the beginning of this thread. It's stuck on the edit saying it's Class-A/B. Is there someone with the admin rights to change that post back to saying class-D when we are all sure?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Well, now I can't edit my original post at the beginning of this thread. It's stuck on the edit saying it's Class-A/B. Is there someone with the admin rights to change that post back to saying class-D when we are all sure?


It will not get changed , but it's of no import


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe when


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Play it {love it or sell it }


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

You know,

I'll bet I'll probly like this amp no matter what it's gender or race or culture.  I'm giving my amp a genetic test to see who the daddy is. lol. There are way too many jokes here.


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet you will like it also!!!

THanks for the dimensions earlier....

by the way, just to inform those who don't know...

there is a reason why Torroid coils should always be glued at some point..... they vibrate and move around when not glued, and this will eventually wear away the enamel insulation and cause the wires to touch together and cause noise... also, just having the wires arranged-wound wrong on a torroid coil can be the main reason for noisy music output.....

The glue just keeps things organized and isolated from vibration and out of harms way.....


I am working on a cadence tx750d because of these issues with the coils and them not being glued and well-wound....



just fyi....


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

also, I wouldn't sweat it as far as class efficiency goes, it is probably a Class D to have that much output.... I tend to agree with Chad on this one.... looking at the PWM section...


----------



## headbussaboi (Sep 28, 2006)

I also heard that Planet Audio's BB series are made in the same buildhouse as Memphis amps are. The heatsinks kinda look the same too, but what do I know?


----------



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'd wait for clarification from Planet Audio before labeling it a D. In the owner's manual, the mono's are clearly called D class and this amp is referred to as a "Digital" amp. 

http://www.planetaudiousa.com/suppo...ds&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=127&nav=0,1


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

A/B is Planet Audio BB175.4b


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am having an amplifier identity crisis.


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

As I stated earlier, these PAs look very similar to the Lanzar Opti Digitals. Even more so after seeing the internals. I read a post somewhere that they are made by the same buildhouse. Can't confirm it though. If that's the case, and I think it is, it should do rated power + (at the very least 140x4). Interestingly, Lanzar describes their amps as "full range digital" but not "class D" etc..

Here's a pic of the two channel:


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

CGG318 said:


> As I stated earlier, these PAs look very similar to the Lanzar Opti Digitals. Even more so after seeing the internals. I read a post somewhere that they are made by the same buildhouse. Can't confirm it though. If that's the case, and I think it is, it should do rated power + (at the very least 140x4). Interestingly, Lanzar describes their amps as "full range digital" but not "class D" etc..
> 
> Here's a pic of the two channel:


Yeah. The right side of this amp looks virtually identical. A few less capacitors but extremely similar. I wish Planet Audio had their crap together enough so that I would know what I bought. As long as the amp produces, clean, powerful sound, that's all that matters.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Put it in and fire it up already!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> Put it in and fire it up already!


I can't. I live at a condo community and car repairs are against the rules. I have to borrow my brother's garage on Saturday. Maybe I could be sneaky and put the amp in anyway. I really want to take my time and enjoy the install. When I get in a hurry I screw things up and get frustrated/mad. We'll see. My DMM battery is dead and it's a crappy DMM anyway. So, I'll pick one up at radio shack. Is there a model at Radio Shack you recommend? I can also buy it at Frys Electronics.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> I can't. I live at a condo community and car repairs are against the rules. I have to borrow my brother's garage on Saturday. Maybe I could be sneaky and put the amp in anyway. I really want to take my time and enjoy the install. When I get in a hurry I screw things up and get frustrated/mad. We'll see. My DMM battery is dead and it's a crappy DMM anyway. So, I'll pick one up at radio shack. Is there a model at Radio Shack you recommend? I can also buy it at Frys Electronics.


Radio shack has useless products man.. go to home depot or lowes.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Get something out of the Fluke 170 series, I have a 179 and it's a great meter for around the house!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> Get something out of the Fluke 170 series, I have a 179 and it's a great meter for around the house!


A link? A price under $40 too. I know, I'm cheap, but that's the way it has to be. It's not by choice.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

NVM, it's NOT under 40 bucks


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> NVM, it's NOT under 40 bucks


Is there an accurate DMM on voltage measurement for under $40 that has a decent frequency AC voltage range?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The Craftsman DMM from Sears, model 3482344 isn't a bad meter for the price.


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

I picked up a very nice fluke 112 for $70 off of ebay the other day.... awesomeness!!!!

even has diode check....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tspence73 said:


> Is there an accurate DMM on voltage measurement for under $40 that has a decent frequency AC voltage range?


The long and short of it... 

No


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

I got a response back from Planet Audio. Here was my initial message:

_*Hello,

Please click the link:
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/a...3/BB175_4B.jpg

I copied that from the web. It is a publication clearly labeling the BB175.4B as a Class-D amplifier. The amplifier itself is labeled as a "Digital" amplifier which is almost always given to a Class-D amplifier description. Alpine, Pioneer, Kenwood all call their Class-D full range amps "Digital" Amplifiers. Google "Digital Amplifiers" and you'll get hit after hit of Class-D sub amps. Google "Full range Digital Amplifier" and you'll get exclusive hits for Class-D/T/X amps, not Class-A/Bs. See here, a picture of the BB175.4B amp's own label:
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/a...glossylogo.jpg

Are you sure that the BB175.4B is Class-A/B??? There are so many indications that it's Class-D that I can't help but to ask one more time to be 100% sure.*_

Here is the response:
*Yes I am sure it is a Class A/B amp. There is a digital to analog ship inside the amp and that is why the would "Digital" is on the amp. It does not state Class D amp. 

Thank you for choosing Planet Audio products. 
From: Albert V. - MGR <[email protected]> *

***I pasted what he wrote. The bad spelling and all.

At this point I just don't know if I can trust their information. Do Class A/B amps typically have a D/A converter in them? I would think that is strange. Does this guy know what he's talking about or is his information making sense? A A/D to D/A conversion of the preamp signal might be used to filter distortion or noise. Other than that, there seems to be no point for it. Is this support rep making sense or does it seem like he's making up stuff?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

RYNOMOTO said:


> I bet you will like it also!!!
> 
> THanks for the dimensions earlier....
> 
> ...



Sound reasoning I guess. I've just NEVER seen a Zed amp with hot melt glue unless it's been worked on by someone else. Do even the Zed design/korean made US Acoustics have hot glue?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> The long and short of it...
> 
> No


Okay....is there any accurate voltage measurement on a DMM under $40 that at least gets accuracy with tones between 50Hz & 400Hz?


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Okay....is there any accurate voltage measurement on a DMM under $40 that at least gets accuracy with tones between 50Hz & 400Hz?


Here's what I have, 40hz-400hz. Maybe someone else can comment on the quality of it. Manual says +/- .8%, which should be fine for what you plan to use it for.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=390-545&vReviewShow=1&vReviewRand=1001824


----------



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

tspence73 said:


> Okay....is there any accurate voltage measurement on a DMM under $40 that at least gets accuracy with tones between 50Hz & 400Hz?


A cheap ~$25 DMM from Radio Shack will work fine.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay,

Any comments on the most recent Planet Audio rep response I put up this morning? Is the guy an idiot or is the amp class a/b?


----------



## gunn234 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd like to say that the guy is just throwing **** out there. The marketing department should have said something about a prominent feature like that. As far as I know. Zapco and the Kenwood XxR series, and a Chinese build house that does the amps for Zapco have D/A converters in them. These amps have A/D and D/A converters in them for the sake of doing EQ, x-over and time alignment. 

Why would this Planet Audio have just a D/A converter? If they have a D/A converter they also need an A/D converter unless you have digital inputs going direct. Aren't there pots on the side of it? Very doubtful that this dials into Digital Sound Processing. 

I don't trust that rep for a second.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, that is some seriously absurd BS. D/A converter in an A/B amp? WTF.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it weren't for the internals looking good on the amp, I don't think if I went off of speaking with their reps I would have bought from them. Planet Audio will end up going out of business with people like they have now interacting with customers.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tspence73 said:


> Here is the response:
> *Yes I am sure it is a Class A/B amp. There is a digital to analog ship inside the amp and that is why the would "Digital" is on the amp. It does not state Class D amp.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Planet Audio products.
> ...


I have it all figured out, it's rather quite simple.

The star-schnozzle nubs the ringulator. This in turn causes the flam exciter to gagulate thus cacohofonizing the schling emitter and releasing the barking moon bats!

I can't believe I did not see this before, I'm very sorry for being misleading


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow /\/\/\ I mean wow...I could have sat here for days and not come up with something like that...you have a true skill my friend....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Never underestamate the power of the demented.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

chad said:


> Never underestamate the power of the demented.


Does that include Planet Audio Reps too? Or are they just dumb?


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Does that include Planet Audio Reps too? Or are they just dumb?


They got your money, didn't they?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lothar34 said:


> They got your money, didn't they?


As I said before, had I spoken with any of their reps before buying, I seriously doubt I would have bought one of their products. It's just sad because some of their products could be worthwhile but their staff seem to be really poor at promoting or backing it up.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Just pull that tail off and pin it on some other donkey


----------



## Jhemi80 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> This aint my first goat ****in...to watch


That's hysterical. Thank you


----------

